# What do you use to clean your cars' carpets



## driverguy77 (Oct 14, 2015)

I haven't had anyone throw up in my vehicle, but right now I do have a few dirt footprints on the passenger side front rug. What do you use to shampoo your rugs?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

First off, get some good quality floor mats. I have two sets, carpeted for the drier months, weather tech floor liners for the winter. Also, I get mine washed weekly or biweekly at a full service place that does really good vacuuming.


----------



## Dave (Apr 12, 2014)

I just got weather tech floorliners for my van. Love them! No more stains.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Same here... Weather Tech Floor liners. If you live in an area, where you have snow. It's a must. You don't have to worry about the salt getting into the carpets/mats.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

My carpet mats get vacuumed as needed, hosed down when really bad or just plain thrown in the washing machine.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Carpet shampoo'ers (most self serve carwashes have them) will work. The problem with them though is soap attracts dirt, so any left over in the fibers will just attract dirt quicker. No shampoo'er can remove all the dirt and soap.

I have a home power washer (but carwashes usually also have clamps for floor mats in the wash bays) and I will pressure wash mine. As long as it's not an expensive really high pressure washer you'll be fine. Yes I'm OCD about a clean car. My other car is 2001 and have done this for years to the mats with no ill effect or deterioration. Pressure washing will remove all dirt and soap residue if you take your time. To even take it a step further you can soak your mats in laundry/dish detergent and water hours before you wash them (really helps with light color floor mats). Thicker mats will take about a day to completely hang dry, thinner cheaper ones 1/2 day (longer in colder weather). I've found dish detergent cleans better, but laundry detergent is easier to wash out.


----------



## lynx (Feb 11, 2016)

I just wash it with Carpet shampoo.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

I don't know about you guys but Weather Tech mats are absolute garbage in colder weather. I have rear WT mats in my Dodge Caliber and they stiffen up and curl in on themselves like crazy. Also way too thin for the almost $70 I paid for them. And no teeth on the bottoms so they slide all over. My cheap Walmart ones never slid. Dave Lyber Dan Frontier Guy


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Does your Caliber have the locking tabs on the floor for them to lock into? Used WT mats in my wife's Audi for 2 seasons with no issues, second winter with them in her Buick with no issues, my regular job we've used them in the semi's for two winters with no issues. Sounds like yours might be defective, I've not had a single issue with them in my Frontier, and this is the first year I've used them.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't clean my carpet. if PAX complains I say : "what do you expect at 65 cents a mile? you get what you paid for"


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> Does your Caliber have the locking tabs on the floor for them to lock into? Used WT mats in my wife's Audi for 2 seasons with no issues, second winter with them in her Buick with no issues, my regular job we've used them in the semi's for two winters with no issues. Sounds like yours might be defective, I've not had a single issue with them in my Frontier, and this is the first year I've used them.


Only a tab on the drivers seat, I don't see any for the rear passengers. They're just garbage in the back for the reasons I've mentioned. Completely warped and slide around. Good overall reviews on Amazon but the negative ones go along with my feedback. Going to try to attach some Velcro to hold them to the carpet.

http://www.weathertech.com/dodge/2010/caliber/floorliner-digitalfit/

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...ertech+floor+mats+dodge+caliber&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

If the second row is the problem, have you contacted Weather Tech about it? Taken pics and such to show them? It could be a design defect or flaw in yours, you could try using Velcro to stop them from moving. We have HD Velcro made by 3M white/clear, it's one giant long roll, single sided, attaches with double sided tape, not sure where they got it from, but it's definitely stronger than the normal stuff, it would probably work. As an aside, a quick perusal of Ebay shows some companies that make a single mat for the rear vs. the two singles, that might be an option.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

driverguy77 said:


> I haven't had anyone throw up in my vehicle, but right now I do have a few dirt footprints on the passenger side front rug. What do you use to shampoo your rugs?


Accelerant and matches.
J.c. whitney has complete line of replacement carpeting.
Also headliners.
Also dashboard skins.
Many carwashes have coin carpet shampooer for about 5bucks.
With or without scent.
Also seat reupholstery kits.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MikesUber said:


> Only a tab on the drivers seat, I don't see any for the rear passengers. They're just garbage in the back for the reasons I've mentioned. Completely warped and slide around. Good overall reviews on Amazon but the negative ones go along with my feedback. Going to try to attach some Velcro to hold them to the carpet.
> 
> http://www.weathertech.com/dodge/2010/caliber/floorliner-digitalfit/
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias=automotive&field-keywords=weathertech+floor+mats+dodge+caliber&tag=ubne0c-20


I'm surprised. I'm in Houston though, so cold is not an issue. The rear material definitely feels thinner than the front, though.

I do have little hooks that hold the regular carpeted mats in place (front and back), and the Weathertech have holes those fit into, so maybe that makes a big difference. I also looked at your link. My back liner is one piece that goes over the small hump in the center, so that might help also. I have a kia soul and the hump is very small. My SO has a kia forte and his is in one piece also. He hasn't had an issue with his either.


----------



## Uberboob (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm using household entry mats (about 36"x 20") that cut easily to shape for my XL. They actually look better than regular car mats. I found them at a local salvage/surplus store. I lucked out at $2.50 apiece and just the right color. You should be able to find them at any store domestics dept.; probably even cheaper than regular car mats. They're designed to be placed on top of a home carpet by the door with a rubbery backing with little "spikes" to keep them in place. I've found that they stay in place better than actual car mats, very easy to remove/install, maintain, and keep clean. I was so impressed with them that I went back and bought a bunch more to keep as spares. The store I got them from has a slogan: "I should have bought it when I saw it at Mardens." You never know if things will be gone when you go back.


----------



## Uberboob (Dec 15, 2015)

Bissel makes a little hand held Green Machine carpet cleaner that works pretty good.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm surprised. I'm in Houston though, so cold is not an issue. The rear material definitely feels thinner than the front, though.
> 
> I do have little hooks that hold the regular carpeted mats in place (front and back), and the Weathertech have holes those fit into, so maybe that makes a big difference. I also looked at your link. My back liner is one piece that goes over the small hump in the center, so that might help also. I have a kia soul and the hump is very small. My SO has a kia forte and his is in one piece also. He hasn't had an issue with his either.


 My brother's is a Jeep Wrangler and his has the single piece style. Thanks to the Internet I'll try that hack with the Velcro on the back and see how that goes. Funny that the ones at Walmart were thicker/heavier and didn't slide. Oh well


----------

